# Raw processing on iPad/tablet



## LuCoOc (Oct 25, 2013)

Hey there!

Has anyone here tried processing his Raw-photos on a tablet/iPad? There are programs like "Photo Mate Professional", "Raw Vision" and even Adobe Photoshop "Express". Displays and processors are getting faster and better every year, but the problem I see is the limited usability of CF-cards and usb-flash drives especially on the iPad.

I looking for a small processing device for travel and am currently leaning towards an 11" MacBook Air or 13" Retina. On my desk I use a late 2012 21" iMac.

Please share your tips and experiences


----------



## sanj (Oct 25, 2013)

I find anything less than 13" inappropriate for editing. Even while traveling. 13" just about lets one see the picture properly to pick the best of a burst.
I have the current air and must warn you that photos do not look half as good on it as they do on the imac. Am unsure if that has something to do with the quality of mac air screen.


----------



## Otara (Oct 25, 2013)

I have tried on android and ipad, find its not really very workable unless its for like one image for some quick sprucing up, not much different to what you'd do to a jpeg.

The apps are just too clunky for anything else but hopefully someone else has worked or found something out that Ive missed.

Otara


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Oct 25, 2013)

Before getting my Mac setup, I borrowed a friend's Mac Air 11 inc and played with Lightroom & Photoshop ... for quick edits while on the road, I found it to be adequate but I eventually bought a 13" MBP 2.9 Core i7 750GB HDD (mid 2012) model and a 21.5 inch iMac (2013 model). I sold the my 2012 MBP a month ago to get a 13 inch MBP 2.6GHz Core i5, 256 GB SSD (early 2013 Retina model). Comparing it with the size of 13 inch Air it not too heavy (like the 2012 model was) ... even the thickness has also been significantly decreased from the previous MBP. 
With my limited experience, I'd suggest 13 Inch MBP Retina model ... It is definitely faster than the Air and the Retina screen is plain awesome for photo editing ... now with the Mavericks installed I find it even more faster (than the Mountain Lion).
Happy shopping


----------



## LuCoOc (Oct 25, 2013)

Otara said:


> I have tried on android and ipad, find its not really very workable unless its for like one image for some quick sprucing up, not much different to what you'd do to a jpeg.
> 
> The apps are just too clunky for anything else but hopefully someone else has worked or found something out that Ive missed.
> 
> Otara



May I ask which apps you used?



Rienzphotoz said:


> Before getting my Mac setup, I borrowed a friend's Mac Air 11 inc and played with Lightroom & Photoshop ... for quick edits while on the road, I found it to be adequate but I eventually bought a 13" MBP 2.9 Core i7 750GB HDD (mid 2012) model and a 21.5 inch iMac (2013 model). I sold the my 2012 MBP a month ago to get a 13 inch MBP 2.6GHz Core i5, 256 GB SSD (early 2013 Retina model). Comparing it with the size of 13 inch Air it not too heavy (like the 2012 model was) ... even the thickness has also been significantly decreased from the previous MBP.
> With my limited experience, I'd suggest 13 Inch MBP Retina model ... It is definitely faster than the Air and the Retina screen is plain awesome for photo editing ... now with the Mavericks installed I find it even more faster (than the Mountain Lion).
> Happy shopping





sanj said:


> I find anything less than 13" inappropriate for editing. Even while traveling. 13" just about lets one see the picture properly to pick the best of a burst.
> I have the current air and must warn you that photos do not look half as good on it as they do on the imac. Am unsure if that has something to do with the quality of mac air screen.



I often heard people say 13" is the minimum and for the past 6 years I also used two 13" laptops (HP first, then Acer) for everything.
The 13" Air was not included because the Retina model is not much heavier/ larger/more expensive. However, I want to keep things as small and light as possible so the 11" Air is my first choice.

Please don't turn this into a MacBook Air vs. Retina thread, I'm interested in what peoples experiences with tablets are.


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Oct 25, 2013)

LuCoOc said:


> However, I want to keep things as small and light as possible so the 11" Air is my first choice.


If keeping it small / light and still be able to use apps like Lightroom, Photoshop etc is the goal, especially on the road, the 11 inch Mac Air is adequate ... at least it was adequate for my needs when I tried it out. But I wanted a 13 inch and I do not find the difference of weight (in the 13 inch Air and the 13 inch Pro) to be that big a deal, especially in the 2013 models.


----------



## KKCFamilyman (Oct 25, 2013)

I agree the 11" air is good but so is the 128gb microsoft surface 2 pro. Its a tablet that will run all your pp software and has wacom touch digitizer support. Really the best solution in my opinion for your needs.


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Oct 25, 2013)

KKCFamilyman said:


> so is the 128gb microsoft surface 2 pro. Its a tablet that will run all your pp software and has wacom touch digitizer support.


Sounds good and the Surface Pro 2 is slightly lighter than the Mac Air and also has better specs too ... but the charger and its cables make the MS Surface Pro 2 much bulkier to carry and kind of defeats the purpose of portability ... with the power/cables, Mac Air 11 inch has smaller foot print and the Mac Air's battery lasts 30% longer than Surface Pro 2.


----------



## KKCFamilyman (Oct 25, 2013)

Rienzphotoz said:


> KKCFamilyman said:
> 
> 
> > so is the 128gb microsoft surface 2 pro. Its a tablet that will run all your pp software and has wacom touch digitizer support.
> ...



Agree but besides a short job yould should carry power cables with you everywhere and 4-6 hrs of realtime use should be enough for a 10" tablet besides they are launching a battery keyboard cover in jan 14 and that would allow for no charger


----------

